# Equal play equal pay! How about equal investment?



## R2564952 (Apr 21, 2020)

Unfortunately DA is broke, I can’t help thinking that it happened soon after they doubled in size with a girls program. Now that MLS is starting a new league and are having some proven Non-mls clubs join this new league. Nwsl needs to step in when in comes to investing in girls development. MLS shouldn’t be expected to invest in girls when they have no projected return. Should equal rights apply here? I think equal investment of time, money, fields, & staff  should hold higher. NWSL seems to be profiting from everyone else’s investment.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

I have been preaching the same thing!  However, I think the NWSL is a sham and a farce.  Specifically, I think the NWSL is a pretext that allows USSF and MLS to limit opportunities to women by limiting pay and available professional clubs.
Every MLS team should have a women’s squad and fully funded U17 and U15 teams that travels with the first division teams and plays the same schedule.  Similar to Europe and Mexico.

All Liga MX teams have a female team.  The females play in Liga MX Femenil.  My kid turned 12 this past December and in January when she returned to school, she was placed in the Fuerzas Basicas Academy program for Club Tijuana of Liga MX.  I’m told she will get first team minutes at 15.  Liga MX Femenil mandates that each first team give a MINIMUM of 1000 combined minutes per semester to their U17 players.

I am confused as to why this type of equality exists in Mexico and not the USA.
Here’s an article about my kids team:









						Inside Tijuana's Xolos, the unique club bridging the US-Mexico divide and bringing hope to a troubled city
					

Superstitious, wealthy and ambitious: Jorge Hank Rhon, the owner of Liga MX's Xolos, is on a mission to change the face of his city and football team




					thesefootballtimes.co


----------



## R2564952 (May 13, 2020)

MLS should not have to bear the cost of female soccer, NWSL is responsible. Who cares what Mexico does.


----------



## messy (May 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have been preaching the same thing!  However, I think the NWSL is a sham and a farce.  Specifically, I think the NWSL is a pretext that allows USSF and MLS to limit opportunities to women by limiting pay and available professional clubs.
> Every MLS team should have a women’s squad and fully funded U17 and U15 teams that travels with the first division teams and plays the same schedule.  Similar to Europe and Mexico.
> 
> All Liga MX teams have a female team.  The females play in Liga MX Femenil.  My kid turned 12 this past December and in January when she returned to school, she was placed in the Fuerzas Basicas Academy program for Club Tijuana of Liga MX.  I’m told she will get first team minutes at 15.  Liga MX Femenil mandates that each first team give a MINIMUM of 1000 combined minutes per semester to their U17 players.
> ...


I assume crowd size and TV deals for the first team informs investment in female clubs. Seems to me it should be about the same as for men in soccer, because the women are rock stars and have so many fans...I'm surprised it's not.


----------



## MacDre (May 13, 2020)

R2564952 said:


> MLS should not have to bear the cost of female soccer, NWSL is responsible. Who cares what Mexico does.


What about Europe?  Do you care about Europe?


----------



## R2564952 (May 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What about Europe?  Do you care about Europe?


No


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 18, 2020)

R2564952 said:


> Unfortunately DA is broke, I can’t help thinking that it happened soon after they doubled in size with a girls program. Now that MLS is starting a new league and are having some proven Non-mls clubs join this new league. Nwsl needs to step in when in comes to investing in girls development. MLS shouldn’t be expected to invest in girls when they have no projected return. Should equal rights apply here? I think equal investment of time, money, fields, & staff  should hold higher. NWSL seems to be profiting from everyone else’s investment.


Ha, blaming the girls for US Soccer's ineffectiveness.  MLS and NWSL will not combine...makes no sense.


----------

